

Everything You Need to Know About Breaking Into the Tech Startup Industry - Ataub24
http://onforb.es/HDKTEA

======
hnwh
Everything You REALLY Need to Know: Learn to code

~~~
Ataub24
this is on the business side. But yes, learn to code.

